
Plant-Based Device Could Charge Cars in Minutes - vinnyglennon
https://www.futurity.org/green-supercapacitor-energy-storage-device-2435682-2/
======
tomashubelbauer
If the supercap has such great properties, why not focus on commercialization
and owning the energy storage market now? Making it fully green could be the
next step. I have trouble believing that if they indeed had a revolution like
they purport on their hands their next thought would be how to keep working on
it without leaving the lab and not how to prove it in the real world.

------
haspoken
The devices are Supercapacitor and they won't charge a car, but rather would
replace batteries and can be charged.

They are not without there problems though.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercapacitor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercapacitor)

